# Holset h2d on vr6??



## wertyt (Jun 20, 2005)

can find any info about the holset h2d turbo. can somone help me? need a/r and hp range.
what turbo can i compere it to?
her is the info i got:


----------



## wertyt (Jun 20, 2005)

inlet 9,2cm (3,9inch) outlet 6cm (2,4inch) cold side.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Holset h2d on vr6?? (wertyt)*

that turbo was probably on some sort of cummins diesel engine.


----------



## wertyt (Jun 20, 2005)

will it work on a 2,9vr6? 2 big? to slow?


----------



## Yellow_bunny (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (wertyt)*

there should be a number stamped in the exhaust inlet thats your exhaust A/R in cm2


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Holset h2d on vr6?? (wertyt)*

http://forums.turbobricks.com/...05864

_Quote, originally posted by *Jeph430* »_
Ok, found out some info. This baby was made for an 11 liter Scania bus. It has a 92 mm Compressor wheel with a 62 mm inducer. The turbine wheel is 86 mm with a 77 mm exducer. Yum 

HX40 pro has a 60mm inducer and 75mm exducer. Flows 69lb/min, about 12-13% more than a 60-1
HX50 has 67mm inducer and 99mm exducer. Flows about 85lb/min

_Quote »_The HX50 has a 67mm inducer and 99mm exducer Compressor which flows approx 85lbs/min
The HX35 is comparable to a GT3076R and the HX40 to a GT3582R
The HX50's usually come with very big Turbine housings and Big Turbine wheels
The HX52 comes with the same compressor but a smaller Turbine wheel in a smaller 16cm^2 housing
The HX50/52 are approx. equivalent to A GT4094R in wheel size and GT4294R in flow
Read the Holset Users Unite thread in FI section for more info 

http://www.honda-tech.com/showthread.php?t=2483441


_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 1:13 AM 9-30-2009_


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Holset h2d on vr6?? (wertyt)*















I just picked up a HX35 thinking it would be perfect for a 12v VR6


----------

